

Talking sex, brains, and commitment with the best-selling scientist of love - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/22/slow/ingenious-helen-fisher

======
camgunz
This is maybe the most frustrating way to display some videos. My god.

Cool stuff though :).

